# Courses that reserve intelligence operaters take



## kia4ever (15 Jan 2010)

I was interested in remustering. I wanted to know what type of courses they take, a friend of mine switched over and said they have access to extra computer and equipment courses on top of their trades course, plus paid language courses as well. That seems very interesting, I just wanted to know if my friend was exaggerating or not. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## The_Dictat (15 Jan 2010)

Generally, he is not exagerating.  Everything depends on the operating budget of his unit.  If there is money available for a good course outside the unit, they will try to send their people on them.  It is likely that in the next year it would be difficult to get such courses (I will not elaborate here on the type of course the Int trade gets outside the trade courses) because of the budget cuts.  

However, if you contact your local Int Res Unit they will tell you what kind of courses they have access.  Each unit is different.


----------



## kia4ever (16 Jan 2010)

thanks for the info


----------

